# baits



## Foxbagger3 (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone know about a cooking grease bait for coyotes? ive heard it works well.


----------



## workinallthetime (Dec 4, 2008)

pizza works great !!!! i use the left overs and 5 out of 10 cold nights they are there to have some, moma mia !!!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

what kind of pizza? cheese(probably not lol) peperoni, sausage or what?


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

I read in Predator Xtreme magazine that some guys are using what I call "baitsicles". The recipe is simple; take a 5 gallon plastic bucket and fill it over half way with meat scraps and bait material. Once ripe, fill the rest of the way with water, stir and let freeze. Cart it to your area and it will keep them patterened because they cant haul it off or eat it all in one sitting. My brother tried it and it worked fine for fox. He had problems getting the frozen treats out of the bucket without breaking the bucket up so I suggested next time he try coating the inside of the bucket with bacon grease or pam so the ice wouldn't bond to it. Good Luck!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

AS

I read about those baitsicles too. That would be cool to try if you owned some land and had some time to do it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

After birth from cows works wonders. It works the best when some of its frozen and some is fresh.


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

The prize bait here in Alaska is beaver. Just about everything loves the taste of it. I'd try to hit up some trappers for it but good luck. If it works as well as it does here they won't part with it. But then again, if there are lots of dogs in your area and competition is stiff for food, I'm sure they will go for anything.


----------



## workinallthetime (Dec 4, 2008)

nosib said:


> what kind of pizza? cheese(probably not lol) peperoni, sausage or what?


well there is always left over peperoni and cheese, i usually cut it into small pieces and dump it in a couple areas on the hill. One of my last kills came off of sardeens, i would never eat the things but at .92 a tin i figured what the heck. The wind was strong that night and the entire area smelled like fish. I took some pieces of the fish and stuck it up high on the tree bark and dumped the water out on top of some rocks with moss on them. 
my neighbor put the thanksgiving turkey scraps out and something loved it, but he never got a shot in. 
There is a major cold front moving in tomorrow here so hopefully tonight i will get one, there is a big male runing the ridge but he is real careful to not get in range or sit still.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

hmm never thought my old pizza would make good bait


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

dead cow calfs.... every farm has em.... i field dress em, and dump about 40 gallons of water over their rear half and the guts...... keeps em from being eaten too fast

every farm has em... and will give em away


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

workinallthetime said:


> One of my last kills came off of sardeens, i would never eat the things but at .92 a tin i figured what the heck.


Hey don't be wasting good cans of sardines. That's one of my favorite hunting snacks.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

fallguy how do you put those down? i gag looking at them lol


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Because I have a stomach of steel.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol k then i will give u the sardines and you will put the bait out then :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I will take all the sardines you have.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

Alaska Sportsman said:


> The prize bait here in Alaska is beaver. Just about everything loves the taste of it.


Yeah i agree that beaver meat and fat works awesome too. Thats what i used to trap my first yote. Im located down in Indiana a little ways off from Alaska :wink: they seem to have to same taste all around then i guess


----------

